# Unisolierter quetschkabelschuh - wie richtig gequetscht?



## trobo (28 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Heute mal wieder eine "how to do it right" Frage, für meine LoRaWAN Antenne auf dem Dach muss noch der Potentialausgleich her. Dafür hab ich von klauke die 16504 Quetschschuhe, und entsprechend der DIN 46234 von Knipex den passenden Einsatz für die Multicrimp um den Potentialausgleich zwischen überspannungsableiter und mast herzustellen.

Ich hab mir dann die Frage gestellt, ob es hier ein Richtig oder falsch herum überhaupt gibt für die Crimpung der Schuhe.

Nach DIN Blatt erfolgt die Quetschung oberhalb (bei dem Schlitz), entsprechend dem Hersteller Werkzeug

Rein optisch würde ich ja die Pressung von unten bevorzugen, aber was meint ihr dazu?
(Siehe Anhang je eine testcrimpung) Gibt es hier eine vorzuziehende Seite?

Ich hoffe es kommt jetzt nicht zu einem Glaubenskrieg,  nur gab ich selbst einfach keine Ahnung ob es da überhaupt eine genaue Bestimmung gibt.


----------



## MFreiberger (28 September 2022)

Moin trobo,

ob es eine Bestimmung gibt, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich würde die Pressung von oben bevorzugen, da hier der Schlitz noch einmal explizit zusammengepresst wird.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## trobo (28 September 2022)

Das war mein erster Impuls, aufgrund der 2 Zähne, da diese den Schlitz "zusammendrücken". Sah nur etwas "strange" aus.  Vermutlich löst sich die Verbindung auch nicht so schnell wie die von Unten unter mechanischer Einwirkung


----------



## MFreiberger (28 September 2022)

trobo schrieb:


> Vermutlich löst sich die Verbindung auch nicht so schnell wie die von Unten unter mechanischer Einwirkung


Vielleicht. Vielleicht auch nicht.
Ich glaube nicht, dass es technische Probleme gibt, wenn von "unten" gepresst wird.
Ich persönlich würde aber von "oben" pressen.


----------



## Oberchefe (28 September 2022)

Flexible Leitungen sind an dieser Stelle eher unüblich.


----------



## Plan_B (28 September 2022)

HF Erdung. Hat da feindrähtig nicht Vorteile?


----------



## trobo (28 September 2022)

https://www.phoenixcontact.com/de-de/produkte/ueberspannungsschutz-fuer-sende-und-empfangsanlagen-cn-ub-280dc-bb-2818850
		


Sowas in der Art ist zwischen Antenne und Antennenleitung, da geht nur ein M4 Kabelschuh dran. Konnte jetzt keine Einschränkung des Typs Leiter sehen oder nachlesen, gefordert wird ein mindest Querschnitt von 4 mm². Der Mast selbst ist mit einer NYM-J 1x16 mm² (SAT-Anlage) versehen.


----------



## MFreiberger (28 September 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Flexible Leitungen sind an dieser Stelle eher unüblich.


Aber nicht verboten, oder?



Plan_B schrieb:


> HF Erdung. Hat da feindrähtig nicht Vorteile?


*Hat *feindrähtig Vorteile? Wenn ja: welche?



Aber das war doch gar nicht die Frage


----------



## Plan_B (28 September 2022)

Hab jz an skin gedacht, war aber falsch.
Feindrähtig ist unzulässig.


			https://www.google.com/url?q=https://www.elektropraktiker.de/ep-2008-10-900-902.pdf%3FeID%3Dtx_mspdamlinks%26dlid%3D59920%26hash%3Dc0cbc5292063000e6ad1522f9a0574b7&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwiCwoCazbf6AhWjRfEDHR4OCj8QFnoECAkQAg&usg=AOvVaw0z-uIWkebLm8oKQMuMMIBR


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2022)

Ich kenne es auch so, dass die Kabelschuhe von oben gequetscht werden.
Wir haben alternativ noch eine Qutschzange mit 6kant Pressung.
Privat ziehe ich da meist noch einen wasserdichten Schrumpfschlauch (mit Kleber) drüber.


----------



## PN/DP (28 September 2022)

Ist das denn die richtige Presszange für diese Kabelschuhe? Müssten sich die beiden "Flügel" des Kabelschuhs nicht nach innen rollen und senkrecht in die Feindrähte hineindrücken/stechen anstatt nur draufdrücken? Oder gilt das nur bei "Doppel-Flügeln" für die hinteren Flügel, die in die Drahtisolation stechen sollen?
(ich weiß die Fachbegriffe nicht)

Harald


----------



## trobo (28 September 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Hab jz an skin gedacht, war aber falsch.
> Feindrähtig ist unzulässig.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?q=https://www.elektropraktiker.de/ep-2008-10-900-902.pdf%3FeID%3Dtx_mspdamlinks%26dlid%3D59920%26hash%3Dc0cbc5292063000e6ad1522f9a0574b7&sa=U&ved=2ahUKEwiCwoCazbf6AhWjRfEDHR4OCj8QFnoECAkQAg&usg=AOvVaw0z-uIWkebLm8oKQMuMMIBR


Interessant, das hatte ich soweit auch gelesen.
Mein Mast / Sat Anlage und co sind ja mittels 16 mm² nym-j 1x16 angeschlossen worüber auch die LoRa Antenne direkt verbunden ist.
Es geht hier um den nachgeschalteten Überspannungsschutz zwischen Antenne und Gateway.

z.B. wie für die Sat Anlage selbst, hier ist ja auch ein feindrähtiger Anschluss?









						KAZ 10 Mittelschutz - 5-fach Überspannungsschutz | KATHREIN
					

KATHREIN KAZ 10 Mittelschutz 2180000001 5-fach Überspannungsschutz- Blitzschutz Potentialausgleich, TV Empfang / Verteilung - Ihr KATHREIN. Zuverlässig. Innovativ. Professionell.




					www.kathrein-ds.com
				




So kenn ich das idR, auch bei Antenne Ü-Spannungschutz, oder Profibus Ü-Spannungsschutz. da klemmt niemand starre Leitung dran...
Bin noch am schauen ob ich was in den normen definierter hierzu finde.


----------



## trobo (28 September 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ist das denn die richtige Presszange für diese Kabelschuhe? Müssten sich die beiden "Flügel" des Kabelschuhs nicht nach innen rollen und senkrecht in die Feindrähte hineindrücken/stechen anstatt nur draufdrücken?
> (ich weiß die Fachbegriffe nicht)
> 
> Harald


Sollte stimmen, laut Katalog ist der kabelschuh nach DIN 46234 siehe Katalog Seite 76 (PDF seite)/Dokument Seite 74


			https://www.klauke.com/Media/Default/Downloads/CatalogsBrochures/KATHAUPT19DE_04_19_I_DE_web.pdf
		


Der Crimpsatz ist entsprechend für diese Norm.





						Products | Knipex
					






					www.knipex.de


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2022)

Ich denk mal, dass hier einfach die Norm mal wieder dem Stand der Technik hinterherhinkt.
Potentialausgleich wird in der Industrie feinstdrähtig durchgeführt und bei der Hausinstallation brauchst du massiv.


----------



## trobo (28 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich denk mal, dass hier einfach die Norm mal wieder dem Stand der Technik hinterherhinkt.
> Potentialausgleich wird in der Industrie feinstdrähtig durchgeführt und bei der Hausinstallation brauchst du massiv.



Ich hab hier mal noch ein aktuelles Dokument gefunden



			https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwjBj4iv2Lf6AhVtQvEDHUwyDk0QFnoECAwQAw&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.elektro.net%2Ffile%2Fshow%2F78320%2F70571f%2FDE_2020_3_PP1.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1fUwQg0OeAwxtMrDGXnaj4
		


Aus 2020. Hier wird auch der Überspannungsschutz differrenziert zur Funkanlage.

Der Absatz "Verbindungen über Schutzleiter" dürfte entsprechend Aufschluss geben:



> Durch Überspannungsschutzeinrichtungen (SPDs) fließt dagegen während des Blitzeinschlags in das Blitzschutzsystem nur ein Blitz-
> Teilstrom. Dieser wird in die aktiven Leiter eingekoppelt und ggf. durch die vom Hersteller der Überspannungsschutzeinrichtungen vorgegebene
> Überstrom-Schutzeinrichtung unterbrochen.
> Daher werden auch an Überspannungsschutzeinrichtungen keine Erdungsleitungen angeschlossen – im Gegensatz zu Antennenanlagen. ....



Das sollte dann soweit passen 

Also nochmal zum ursprünglichen zurück:
Von oben macht definitiv Sinn, Schrumpfschlauch mit Innenkleber macht sowieso Sinn.

Vielen Dank für euren Input !


----------



## Oberchefe (28 September 2022)

> Sowas in der Art ist zwischen Antenne und Antennenleitung, da geht nur ein M4 Kabelschuh dran.



Also ich habe in meiner Ausbildung noch Ösen biegen gelernt.



> HF Erdung. Hat da feindrähtig nicht Vorteile?



Hier geht es nicht um HF sondern um Potentialausgleich.



> Feindrähtig ist unzulässig.



Aber, so wie ich das weiß, nur bei der Leitung zum "Erden" der Antenne, also von der Potentialausgleichsschiene zum Mast in 16mm² Kupfer. Da ist genau genommen schon die mehrdrähtige Leitung, wie sie früher üblich war, nicht mehr der Norm entsprechend. Hier geht es aber die 4mm² für reinen Potentialausgleich.


----------



## infomike (29 September 2022)

Ich kann hier nur wiedermal ein anderes Forum bzw. Plattform empfehlen. Im Kabelforum werden genau solche Fragen beantwortet. Wenn man sich kostenlos registriert hat man auch auf viele Beiträge und Downloads kostenlos Zugriff.


----------



## trobo (29 September 2022)

infomike schrieb:


> Ich kann hier nur wiedermal ein anderes Forum bzw. Plattform empfehlen. Im Kabelforum werden genau solche Fragen beantwortet. Wenn man sich kostenlos registriert hat man auch auf viele Beiträge und Downloads kostenlos Zugriff.


Danke für den Link. Da werd ich auch mal reinschauen


----------

